# OnCore Audio New High End Equipment



## ZapcoTravis (Feb 24, 2014)

Check out OnCore Audio's new high end line of car audio products....
For more information contact *Matt Borgardt* at *[email protected]*
I can't wait to try OnCore's equipment...

Matt posted today "Had a great time at 2017 ces and the launch of the OnCore product line. 
The website will be up and running this week...
We are looking for high end dealers... this product line will dealer direct and the only person to sell on line will be us.
Please contact me at 
*[email protected]* 
For further details."

*You can download the new 2017 catalog here https://www.dropbox.com/s/xup3hke6v6nj9ic/OnCore%20Catalog%202017%20mobile.pdf?dl=0*


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Catalog looks the same as a few years ago with some photoshop work done.


----------



## ZapcoTravis (Feb 24, 2014)

lsm said:


> Catalog looks the same as a few years ago with some photoshop work done.


I'm not sure, but it is the catalog that Matt posted.


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

From the _CEOutlook website_ today:


_Oncore Audio announced a C-Series convertible component system that delivers realistic sound and “refined, yet detailed and dynamic sound performance,” it said.

The speaker design allows users to optimize mounting options, The C-Series uses a Remote Mount Tweeter System (R.M.T.S.) to shift from a component to a coaxial system without losing performance.

The tweeters use an integrated wave guide design for high frequency dispersion and off-axis performance.

To maximize performance and increase sensitivity, the speakers also use a Thin High Roll Surround (T.H.R.S) with Relief Pleat Nodes along with specially shaped proprietary pressed paper cones.

The C-Series uses a 28MM high-end silk dome tweeter with Ferrofluid cooled voice coil and a (12 dB/octave) Linkwitz-Riley X-over tfor a smooth transition from the tweeter to mid-range.

Oncore Audio also announced a *new website*, showing its selection of products with specifications and technical information. The site also includes Live Chat, tech support and dealer support.

The support center at https://oncore.kayako.com/en-us will be hosted by Audio Guru Matt Borgardt._


----------

